# -ito,-ita,-illo,-illa



## mara_ioana

*1. ?existe una regola de uasr estas terminaciones?*
*2. les parecen correctas estas palabras? cual son las terminaciones correctas?*

*         hombrecito, pedazito, sopita, lentecita, abuelita gestillo (de gesto), tiemposillo, maldito, vacancioncillas, genesitos?*


*mara*


----------



## diegodbs

mara_ioana said:
			
		

> *1. ?existe una regola de uasr estas terminaciones?*
> *2. les parecen correctas estas palabras? cual son las terminaciones correctas?*
> 
> *hombrecito, pedazito, sopita, lentecita, abuelita gestillo (de gesto), tiemposillo, maldito, vacancioncillas, genesitos?*
> 
> 
> *mara*


 
Hola, lasa terminaciones -ito,-ita,-illo,-illa, son correctas. Su uso depende del país e incluso de la región del hablante. En España es muy normal el uso de -ito,-ita, pero dentro de España, en Andalucía, es más normal el empleo de -illo,-illa.
Tiemposillo, y genesitos no se utilizan. Genesitos ni siquiera sé lo que significa.
Un saludo


----------



## Laia

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Hola, lasa terminaciones -ito,-ita,-illo,-illa, son correctas. Su uso depende del país e incluso de la región del hablante. En España es muy normal el uso de -ito,-ita, pero dentro de España, en Andalucía, es más normal el empleo de -illo,-illa.
> Tiemposillo, y genesitos no se utilizan. Genesitos ni siquiera sé lo que significa.
> Un saludo


Y en Aragón -ico, -ica
mañico, mañica


----------



## ampurdan

Es "pedacito" no "pedacito".
Lentecita, si viene de "lenta", sería más bien lentita, pero supongo que en algún sitio pueden decir "lentecita".
Tiemposillo me parece incorrecto.
Maldito no es ningún diminutivo, es el participio de "maldecir".

Generalemte, se pueden usar estas terminaciones con cualquier substantivo, basta subsituit la terminación -o/-a por estas terminaciones. De todas maneras, a veces se añaden más elementos.


----------



## mara_ioana

*hay que poner las terminaciones para estas palabras:*

*lente*
*gesto*
*tiempo*
*mal*
*vacaciones*
*gente*


----------



## Laia

lentecillas nooo ups!! lentillas
gestito
tiempecillo
malito
vacacioncitas
gentecilla


----------



## diegodbs

mara_ioana said:
			
		

> *hay que poner las terminaciones para estas palabras:*
> 
> *lente*
> *gesto*
> *tiempo*
> *mal*
> *vacaciones*
> *gente*


 
lentilla, gestito,tiempecito,malito,vacacioncitas,gentecita


----------



## ampurdan

Es cierto, el diminutivo de lente es lentecita, me equivoqué, supongo que al no terminar la palabra ni en -o ni en -a debe añadirse esa "c" de muletilla.
Tiempo también tiene diminutivo "tiempecillo", "tiempecito", don't ask me why.
Mal no tiene diminutivo, porque es un adverbio. Malo, puede dar "malito", "malillo".
Vacaciones da "vacacioncillas" y gente "gentecilla, gentecita".


----------



## ampurdan

Claro, es verdad, "lentilla", diegobs, qué mal estoy hoy... Sin embargo, me reafirmo en lo que he dicho respecto a "mal".


----------



## Laia

jajaja  vaya tela, aquí cada loco con su tema...  
pobre mara_ioana... a quién harás caso??  jajaja


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

En México, es muy común el uso de los diminutivos, pero considero yo que "ito, ita" es un diminutivo cariñoso y "illo,illa" puede ser, no siempre, u tanto despectivo. Yo susaría:
por ejemplo:
PerrITO para alguno conocido al que tengo algun aprecio
perrILLO a alguno que no me simpatiza...
Saludos


----------



## diegodbs

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Claro, es verdad, "lentilla", diegobs, qué mal estoy hoy... Sin embargo, me reafirmo en lo que he dicho respecto a "mal".


 
Hola Ampurdán, qué mal estamos todos casi siempre. Ya sabía que "mal" no tiene diminutivo, pero he puesto "malito" por semejanza con "qué mal me siento hoy", y te pueden preguntar "¿estás malito o qué?". Reconozco que es una tontería, pero....


----------



## diegodbs

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Claro, es verdad, "lentilla", diegobs, qué mal estoy hoy... Sin embargo, me reafirmo en lo que he dicho respecto a "mal".


 
Hola de nuevo. Ahora que me pongo a pensar, también decimos "tempranito", "prontito".


----------



## ampurdan

Cierto, diegobs, tienes razón y cómo no pensé en "ahorita". Los diminutivos me desconciertan. Reconozco que no conozco una regla para formarlos.


----------



## diegodbs

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Cierto, diegobs, tienes razón y cómo no pensé en "ahorita". Los diminutivos me desconciertan. Reconozco que no conozco una regla para formarlos.


 
No te preocupes, seguramente no la hay.


----------



## Alundra

Espero que esto os sirva de ayuda:

Diminutivos: se forman de la siguiente forma: Con el sufijo _*ito, ita*_ (el más empleado) para los polisílabos terminados en_*a, o*_ ó en una consonante que no sea _*n, r*_ (mesita, librito, españolito).
Con el sufijo _*-cito, cita*_ para los polisílabos terminados en _*e, n, r*_ (hombrecito, silloncito, mujercita).
Con el sufijo _*ecito, ecita*_ para los monosílabos y los polisílabos que tienen un diptongo bajo el acento tónico (panecito, cuerpecito, indiecito).
Las mismas reglas se aplican a los sufijos _*illo (cillo, ecillo) y uelo (zuelo, ezuelo)*_ [mesilla, mozuelo, jovencillo, mujerzuela, etc.].
Ciertos diminutivos son particulares a sustantivos de animales (lobezno, ballenato, etc.).

Fuente:

http://www.lectorias.com/castellana.html

Alundra.


----------



## ampurdan

Muchas gracias, Alundra, esto es lo que todos andábamos buscando. Así "tiempecito" es el diminutivo de "tiempo"... Pero, "lente" no sigue estas reglas, puesto que el diminutivo debería ser "lentecita" y es "lentilla", ¿verdad?


----------



## irisheyes0583

En Costa Rica, se anade "itico": poqu*itico*, precios*itica*, hombre*citico*, temprani*tico*, etc. Por eso se llaman "los ticos"!


----------



## belén

Para "tiempo" también se puede decir "tiempito"

Saludos,
Belén


----------



## Laia

irisheyes0583 said:
			
		

> En Costa Rica, se anade "itico": poqu*itico*, precios*itica*, hombre*citico*, temprani*tico*, etc. Por eso se llaman "los ticos"!


 
Como los aragoneses... "mañicos"


----------



## Alundra

En mi opinión, aunque haya una normativa, creo que en cada región le ponemos luego nuestro "toque" personal  , porque los manchegos, (que tenemos mucha influencia de los mañicos) casi todo lo acabamos en -ico:

-cosica, librico, tenedorcico, mantica, cigarrico, bolsica.... o sea... que la normativa creo que nos la saltamos muy a menudo..  

Alundra.


----------



## grego47

*hombrecito, pedazito, sopita, lentecita, abuelita gestillo (de gesto), tiemposillo, maldito, vacancioncillas, genesitos? *
*Those are great words depending on which part of Spain you live in. Instead of illo y ito you can use ico if in Aragon or Granada.*


----------



## belén

grego47 said:
			
		

> *hombrecito, pedazito, sopita, lentecita, abuelita gestillo (de gesto), tiemposillo, maldito, vacancioncillas, genesitos? *
> *Those are great words depending on which part of Spain you live in. Instead of illo y ito you can use ico if in Aragon or Granada.*



Pedazito  A "z" can never go in front of a weak vowel (e or i)
Therefore, pedacito


----------



## ampurdan

Pero la gente usa "lentillas de contacto", no "lentecillas de contacto", aunque esta sería la forma regular.


----------



## Swettenham

Alundra said:
			
		

> Espero que esto os sirva de ayuda:
> 
> Diminutivos: se forman de la siguiente forma: Con el sufijo _*ito, ita*_ (el más empleado) para los polisílabos terminados en_*a, o*_ ó en una consonante que no sea _*n, r*_ (mesita, librito, españolito).
> Con el sufijo _*-cito, cita*_ para los polisílabos terminados en _*e, n, r*_ (hombrecito, silloncito, mujercita).
> Con el sufijo _*ecito, ecita*_ para los monosílabos y los polisílabos que tienen un diptongo bajo el acento tónico (panecito, cuerpecito, indiecito).
> Las mismas reglas se aplican a los sufijos _*illo (cillo, ecillo) y uelo (zuelo, ezuelo)*_ [mesilla, mozuelo, jovencillo, mujerzuela, etc.].
> Ciertos diminutivos son particulares a sustantivos de animales (lobezno, ballenato, etc.).


Gracias, Alundra.  Pero, ¿por qué es jovencillo y no jovencito?  ¿Por qué es gatito y no gatillo?  ¿Y mujerzuela es siempre el diminutivo de mujer, o también se puede decir mujercita/mujercilla?


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Retomo lo que he dicho antes... quisiera hacer énfasis en "mujer"... por lo menos aqui, si quieres usar el diminutivo de ésta palabra, es mejor que utilices "mujercita" porque "mujerzuela" es como prostituta, y vuelvo:




			
				tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> En México, es muy común el uso de los diminutivos, pero considero yo que "ito, ita" es un diminutivo cariñoso y "illo,illa" puede ser, no siempre, u tanto despectivo. Yo susaría:
> por ejemplo:
> PerrITO para alguno conocido al que tengo algún aprecio
> perrILLO a alguno que no me simpatiza...
> Saludos


----------



## belén

Swettenham said:
			
		

> Gracias, Alundra. Pero, ¿por qué es jovencillo y no jovencito? ¿Por qué es gatito y no gatillo? ¿Y mujerzuela es siempre el diminutivo de mujer, o también se puede decir mujercita/mujercilla?



De hecho, mujerzuela es despectivo, significa "mujer de mala vida" mientras que "mujercita" significa "chica joven" (el libro de LouisA May Alcott, Little Women lo titularon Mujercitas)


----------



## Alundra

Swettenham said:
			
		

> Gracias, Alundra. Pero, ¿por qué es jovencillo y no jovencito? ¿Por qué es gatito y no gatillo? ¿Y mujerzuela es siempre el diminutivo de mujer, o también se puede decir mujercita/mujercilla?


Bueno, creo que ya te han contestado correctamente los demás  

En mi opinión los sufijos -ito/-illo son intercambiables, puedes poner cualquiera de los dos.

-uela/-uelo, ya es más complicado, porque (creo) en su mayor parte, son un poco despectivos.

Alundra.


----------



## Swettenham

Alundra said:
			
		

> En mi opinión los sufijos -ito/-illo son intercambiables, puedes poner cualquiera de los dos.


Gracias   A mí me parece que aunque sean intercambiables, ciertas palabras suelen llevar -ito y otras -illo.  Obviamente, lo aprenderé poco a poco.



> -uela/-uelo, ya es más complicado, porque (creo) en su mayor parte, son un poco despectivos.


Ah, ahora sí.  Nunca he visto este sufijo a menos que el nombre de Venezuela lo utiliza


----------



## diegodbs

Swettenham said:
			
		

> Gracias  A mí me parece que aunque sean intercambiables, ciertas palabras suelen llevar -ito y otras -illo. Obviamente, lo aprenderé poco a poco.
> 
> Ah, ahora sí. Nunca he visto este sufijo a menos que el nombre de Venezuela lo utiliza


 
Los conquistadores españoles le dieron el nombre de Venezuela (pequeña Venecia) cuando llegaron por primera vez a lo que hoy se llama Venezuela.


----------



## alebron

¿Qué me decíis de café? El diminutivo correcto según las reglas es "cafecito" pero se dice mucho "cafelito" y "cafetito".


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Nunca había oido cafelito y cafetito, yo creo que es algo regional... aca decimos "cafecito"


----------



## alebron

Extraído de http://culturitalia.uibk.ac.at/hispanoteca/Grammatik-Stichworte/Gram%C3%A1tica%20espa%C3%B1ola/Interfijos%20en%20la%20formaci%C3%B3n%20de%20palabras.htm





> El  interfijo más frecuente en español es _–c- _o _–ec-_, debido a la gran  cantidad de verbos terminados en _–ecer_. Otro interfijo es _–ific-_  en muchos verbos terminados en _–ificar_, o el interfijo _–iz-_ en  verbos acabados en _–izar_.
> El  interfijo protípico de los diminutivos es _-θ- _y sus alomorfos _-θ-,  -eθ- _y _-θeθ-_. Menos frecuentes son los interfijos _–l-, -t-, -s-_.  Es necesario el interfijo los diminutivos cuando la base
> 
> acaba en vocal tónica: _bebé > bebe-c-ito; café > cafe-l-ico_;​
> es un monosílabo terminado en consonante o en [j]: _sol > sol-ec-illo_,   _amor > amor-c-illo_;​
> no es monosílabo, pero termina en _–n_ o en _–r_: _tapón >    tapon-c-ito;_​
> consta de dos sílabas y termina en _–e_: _carne > carne-c-ita_, _   aire > aire-c-ito_;​
> consta de dos sílabas y la primera es diptongada: _huevo > huev-ec-illo,    prueba > prueb-ec-ita_;​
> termina en _–io, -ia, -uo, -ua_: _novio > novi-ec-illo, bestia >    besti-ez-uela, ingenuo > ingenu-ec-ico, tregua > tregü-ec-ita_.​
> Pero  estas reglas tienen abundantes excepciones.



Parece ser que los diminutivos cafecito, cafelito y cafetito son válidos para café.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Entendido y anotado! 
Gracias por la explicacion... definitivamente siempre se puede aprender más de la lengua natal...


----------



## ampurdan

"novio" también puede dar "noviete"...


----------



## Laia

ampurdan said:
			
		

> "novio" también puede dar "noviete"...


 
Esto también sirve para algún que otro insulto... de "cabrón" a "cabroncete" jajajajaja


----------



## alebron

Pues todavía hay más terminaciones para los diminutivos, a saber: angel-ín, clav-ija, viej-uco, cas-ucha, plaz-oleta, calle-juela, ... Incluso se pueden formar diminutivos de diminutivos: chico --> chiquito --> chiquitito


----------



## Laia

alebron said:
			
		

> Pues todavía hay más terminaciones para los diminutivos, a saber: angel-ín, clav-ija, viej-uco, cas-ucha, plaz-oleta, calle-juela, ... Incluso se pueden formar diminutivos de diminutivos: chico --> chiquito --> chiquitito


y chiquitín


----------



## rtrsalinas

Además de una frecuencia de uso de estas terminaciones para formar el diminutivo me parece que dependiendo de la oración podrian tener un valor de cariño o despectivo. Hay una canción que dice:

*Pajarillo*, *pajarillo*, *pajarillo* barranqueño, qué bonitos ojos tienes, lástima que tengan dueño*...* 

Entonces por que el autor decicdió usar la terminación -illo, en vez de -ito? Tiene un valor de cariño? Pueden comentar algo?


----------



## Ely_wochifem

irisheyes0583 said:


> En Costa Rica, se anade "itico": poqu*itico*, precios*itica*, hombre*citico*, temprani*tico*, etc. Por eso se llaman "los ticos"!


 

ohhh!  yo no sabía porq les decían asi, mira cuando me llego a enterar  

Saludos!


----------



## damncool

Eso de que en Costa Rica es itico, o itica es un mito. En algunas palabras podrá aplicar, el resto no. Sonaría muy ridículo de nuestra parte.


----------

